# Pen Order



## Tom Smart (Aug 2, 2017)

I had an order for 15 Jr Statesman pens. Customer didn't care what the woods were, just said he preferred darker colors to lighter. Decided to make each one with a different wood. Not the best pictures, but....

Chittum Burl from Shane (@against.the.grain)
Curly Koa
Stabilized Buckeye Burl
Honduran Rosewood Burl from Cliff
Curly Mango from Mike (@Mike1950)




Brown Mallee from Kevin
Dessert Ironwood from Blake (@Az Turnings)
Redwood Burl
Mesquite Burl
Birdseye Sheoak Lace




Black Ash Burl
Amboyna from Arya (@indonesianwood)
York Gum Burl
Thuya Burl
Corrugata Burl




Colin (@Schroedc) is doing some box engraving to house these.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 8


----------



## indonesianwood (Aug 2, 2017)

WOW...!!
thanks all beautifull pen with top grade blank..!!
nice job sir..!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Aug 2, 2017)

Outstanding group of pens! That curly Koa pops!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 2, 2017)

Very very nice....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Aug 2, 2017)

Each one is a masterpiece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 2, 2017)

Great job on all! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Aug 2, 2017)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Aug 2, 2017)

Hope to get to the point where I can make these

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 2, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Hope to get to the point where I can make these


Come on down, or up depending on which way you are going.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Aug 2, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> Come on down, or up depending on which way you are going.


Will do.


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 2, 2017)

Awesome pens!! Yes fer you!! $$$

You may just put @Schroedc out of business!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 2, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> You may just put @Schroedc out of business!


Pretty sure Colin is safe. An order for 15 is a high number for me. I'm usually in the onesy/twosy lane, not 1000.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 2, 2017)

Congratulations on such a nice order! Great looking pens, too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 2, 2017)

Excellent set of pens. I wonder how the guy who ordered them is going to decide who gets to first pick.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 2, 2017)

CWS said:


> Excellent set of pens. I wonder how the guy who ordered them is going to decide who gets to first pick.


I was thinkin the same thing, Curt. We shall see.


----------



## jasonb (Aug 2, 2017)

Beautiful pens, I agree that curly koa really catches the eye, but all are stunning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 2, 2017)

Man, that's a great looking gaggle of pens!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 2, 2017)

BEAUTIFUL!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (Aug 3, 2017)

That HRB & Curly Koa both pop right out at you. Very nicely made pens my friend.
Excellent workmanship on the fit & finish as well.
Something to be proud of for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 3, 2017)

Some great character in those well turned and finished timbers
Well  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cgseymour (Aug 7, 2017)

Nice job. Those look amazing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Aug 7, 2017)

Very nice pens. Love them all!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 8, 2017)

That curly koa is right sexy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2017)

Holy mother of all beautiful pens! Nice job....real nice....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

